
Action Cable – Friend or Foe? - nateberkopec
http://www.nateberkopec.com/2015/09/30/action-cable.html
======
geoffroy
Really good article ! It would be nice to compare the perfs with an
Elixir/Phoenix backend, since they target exactly this use case.

